# Hordes of Chaos Armybook



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I just got the Hordes of Chaos army book, and I noticed that they havent been redone since 2002 or something like that. Are they redoing the army book this year?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There will be a White Dwarf update this summer, followed by a winter release, from what I've been told.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

so will it be worth it to start collecting them now?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Unless you want to waste £12 on an army book that will be out of date in a month or so, leave it for now.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah, i agree i would leave it until the new one comes out.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i bought mine off ebay for about 20 bucks (australian)


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, start reading it through to get a better feel of the army itself and then buy the new models when the new armybook is released.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Or if you like the old models, get 'em while you can. Every time GW re-do a range, the price goes up and the number in the box goes down. You generally get more "spare bits" with the newer models, so more choice about what they look like, but fewer of them.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

i shall commence the reading of the army book of chaos


----------

